# 101 things that harm your pet



## mastifflover2 (Jul 1, 2008)

HOUSEHOLD ITEMS 
1. Non-steroidal anti-infl ammatory medications (ibuprofen, aspirin, etc.) 
2. Acetaminophen 
3. Cold and fl u medications 
4. Antidepressants 
5. Vitamins 
6. Home insect products 
7. Rat and mouse bait 
8. Bleach 
9. Diet pills 
10. Disinfectants 
11. Fabric softener 
12. Lead 
13. Lighter fluid 
14. Mothballs 
15. Anti-cancer drugs 
16. Solvents (paint thinners, etc.) 
17. Flea and tick products 
18. Drain cleaners 
19. Liquid potpourri 
20. Slug and snail bait 
21. Oven cleaner sprays 
22. Lime/scale remover 
23. Fly bait 
24. Detergents 
25. Tobacco products 
PLANTS 
26. Aloe 
Amaryllis 
Andromeda Japonica 
Asian Lily 
Asparagus Fern 
Australian Nut 
Autumn Crocus 
Azalea 
Belladonna 
Bird of Paradise 
Bittersweet (American and European) 
Black Locust 
Branching Ivy 
Buckeye 
Buddhist Pine 
Caladium 
Calla Lily 
Castor Bean 
Ceriman 
Clematis 
Cordatum 
Corn Plant 
Cycads 
Cyclamen 
Daffodil 
Daylily 
Devil’s Ivy 
Dieffenbachia 
Dumbcane 
Easter Lily 
Elephant Ears 
Emerald Fern 
English Ivy 
Eucalyptus 
Ferns 
Fiddle-Leaf Philodendron 
Gold Dust Dracaena 
Florida Beauty 
Foxglove 
Glacier Ivy 
Gladiolas 
Golden Pothos 
Heavenly Bamboo 
Honeysuckle 
Hurricane Plant 
Hyacinth 
Hydrangea 
Iris 
Jerusalem Cherry 
Jimson Weed 
Kalanchoe 
Lantana 
Lilies (all Lilium species) 
Lily of the Valley 
Lupine 
Marble Queen 
Morning Glory 
Mother-in-Law 
Mountain Laurel 
Narcissus 
Needlepoint Ivy 
Nephthysis 
Nightshade 
Oleander 
Panda 
Peace Lily 
Philodendron 
Poison Hemlock 
Precatory Bean (rosary pea) 
Privet 
Red Emerald 
Rhododendron 
Ribbon Plant 
Sago Palm 
Satin Pothos 
Scheffl era 
Striped Dracaena 
Sweetheart Ivy 
Tulip 
Water Hemlock 
Wisteria 
Yew 
Yucca 
HARMFUL FOODS 
27. Avocados 
28. Chocolate (all forms) 
29. Coffee (all forms) 
30. Onions & onion powder 
31. Garlic 
32. Grapes 
33. Raisins 
34. Macadamia nuts 
35. Alcoholic beverages 
36. Moldy/spoiled foods 
37. Salt 
38. Fatty foods 
39. Gum, candies, or other foods sweetened with xylitol 
40. Tea leaves 
41. Raw yeast dough 
OBJECTS 
42. Balls (specifi cally balls that are small or have a smooth outer coating 
43. Batteries 
44. Bread twist ties 
45. Buttons 
46. Coins 
47. Cotton swabs 
48. Glass 
49. Hair pins 
50. Jewelry 
51. Nylons 
52. Paper clips 
53. Plastic wrap 
54. Socks 
55. Rubber-bands 
56. Sharp objects (knives, razors, scissors, 
nails, needles, etc.) 
57. String, yarn, or dental fl oss 
58. Towels 
59. Wax 
TROUBLE AREAS 
60. Balconies - Tall balconies without safety railings, or railings spaced too far apart, can lead to a dangerous fall. 
61. Bath tubs or sinks - Small pets can drown in full bathtubs or sinks. 
62. Doors and windows - Dogs and cats can run away if they fi nd an open door or window. They can also get seriously injured if they run across a busy road. Windows should have screens to prevent cats or other pets from falling out. 
63. Electrical cords - Your pets can be electrocuted if they bite or chew on electrical cords that are plugged in. 
64. Fireplace - Your pets can be burned by the fl ames or get sick if they eat the 
ashes. 
65. Toilets - Toilet water is not healthy for pets to drink; always remember to close the lid. Make sure you leave plenty of clean, fresh water for your pets if you must leave them home alone. 
66. Washer and Dryer - Your pets can crawl into a washer or dryer without your 
knowledge; close the doors to these appliances when you’re not using them. 
OUTSIDE 
67. Algae* - Can be found in ponds or other bodies of water; certain forms can be toxic. 
68. Antifreeze/Coolant* - Some types of antifreeze or coolant products contain 
ethylene glycol, which is highly toxic to dogs and cats, even in small amounts. 
69. Fire pit/Grill - Flames can result in serious burns and ashes can cause illness if ingested. 
70. Fences or gates - Your pets can run away if they fi nd openings in damaged 
fences or gates. They can also get hurt or strangled if they get stuck. 
71. Deck lattice - Your dogs or cats can get stuck in the openings under your deck and possibly be strangled. 
72. De-icing salts - Some formulations may contain chemicals that are hazardous 
to pets if ingested in large amounts. Look for “pet-friendly” de-icing salts. 
73. Compost (particularly if moldy) 
74. Gasoline* 
75. Oil* 
76. Pesticides* 
77. Cocoa bean shell mulch fertilizer* 
78. Swimming pools and hot tubs - Never leave your pet unattended near uncovered pools, even if they can swim. 
*All contain harmful chemicals. 
HOLIDAY HAZARDS 
79. Alcohol 
80. Flowers and Candy 
81. Fake Easter Grass 
82. Small toys and other plastic items 
83. Fireworks 
84. Repeatedly opening doors to greet trick-or-treaters can increase the chances 
of your pets running out. Keep an eye on their whereabouts at all times. If feasible, keep cats in a secure area or closed room when opening doors. 
85. Candles - Pets are naturally curious, and may be attracted to the bright lights of the flame in dark areas. Dogs and cats could either burn themselves by the flame or knock the candle over, starting a fire. 
86. Xylitol - Candy or gum sweetened with xylitol is toxic and should be kept away from your pet. 
87. All forms of chocolate can be harmful to your pet, potentially resulting in poisoning or even pancreatic inflammation from the high fat content. 
88. Bones - Turkey, chicken, and other small animal bones are very different from the large bones you fi nd at the pet store. These small bones splinter easily and can cause serious internal damage if swallowed, so NEVER give them to your pet. 
89. Hot containers - Your dog or cat will most likely become curious when they 
smell something cooking. Keep an eye on hot containers so that your pet does not tip them over and get burned. 
90. Holiday plants - Christmas rose, Holly, Lilies and Mistletoe are all toxic to dogs and cats. 
91. Ribbons - It may look adorable, but placing a ribbon around your pet’s neck may cause them to choke. 
92. Bubbling lights - Older forms of this attractive decoration may contain methylene chloride, which is a highly toxic chemical. 
93. Fire salts - Contain chemicals that could be harmful to pets. 
94. Angel hair (spun glass) - Can be irritating to eyes and skin, and could cause 
intestinal obstruction if eaten in large amounts. 
95. Christmas tree water - Stagnant tree water or water containing preservatives could result in stomach upset if ingested. 
96. Decoration hooks - Can cause blockage and/or trauma to gastrointestinal tract if swallowed. 
97. Styrofoam - Can cause your pets to choke if swallowed. 
98. Ornaments - These can look like toys to cats and dogs, but they can cause serious injury, especially if your pets break or swallow them. 
99. Tinsel - Can cause choking or internal trauma if swallowed. 
100. Balloons and Confetti - These fun New Year’s party decorations can cause your pets to choke or obstruct their intestines if ingested. Keep an eye on your pets when they’re around these items or move them to an area that is not decorated. 
101. Loud noises - New Year’s is typically a noisy holiday. Unfortunately, loud noises frighten pets and can cause them to run off. Keep your pets in a separate room, away from noisemakers, music, and other loud sounds that may startle them.


----------

